# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Tất Tần Tật Về Cáp Điện CADIVI

## Lee Cable

Chào tất cả các bác!

Em có thời gian và chút kinh nghiệm làm về phân phối cáp điện, đặc biệt là cáp Cadivi.
Em tạo bài viết này nhằm chia sẻ tất cả kinh nghiệm của em, trên quan điểm nhà kinh doanh. Rất mong sự ủng hộ của các bác.

#1. Cách đọc các loại cáp: Có 2 cách đọc các loại cáp
- Cách đọc cũ: đọc từ ngoài vào trong (Cách đọc và cách viết cũ dựa trên các loại cáp mà Việt Nam chúng ta được nhập từ Liên Xô cũ)

- Cách đọc mới: đọc từ trong ra ngoài. Ví dụ: Cu/XLPE/SE/DSTA/PVC 3x185

Giải mã:
- Lõi Cu (64)
- Bọc lõi XLPE: lớp cách điện, chống biến dạng ở nhiệt độ cao.
- SE: Lớp SE là bọc bảo vệ, không chức năng, không dẫn điện
- DSTA: 2 lớp giáp băng thép cho cáp từ 2-4 lõi
- PVC: Vỏ bọc cách điện PVC

-->Viết tóm gọn:   CXV/SE/DSTA 3x185

Em sẽ cập nhật các trường hợp khó nhằn khi khách hàng đặt cáp bên em liên tục tới các bác nhé.

Thân ái và quyết thắng.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/leecable.vn

----------


## chílan

bác có file chứng chỉ của cáp cadi vi ko ạ? làm thầu mà nó yêu cầu chứng nhận iso 9001 lần chứng chỉ thí nghiệm

----------


## Lee Cable

> bác có file chứng chỉ của cáp cadi vi ko ạ? làm thầu mà nó yêu cầu chứng nhận iso 9001 lần chứng chỉ thí nghiệm


Hi bác.

Thông thường hiện tại khi bên em xuất đơn hàng đi tới tay khách hàng sẽ bao gồm những giấy tờ sau:
- Giấy chứng nhận xuất xưởng
- Phiếu thử nghiệm
- Chứng nhận bảo hàng.

Em đính kèm file báo xem nhé.

Ngoài ra còn có các file "Giấy Chứng Nhận" cho từng loại cáp được Trung tâm kỹ thuật tiêu chuẩn đo lường chất lượng 3 - Quatest 3 chứng nhận nha bác....

Bác cần gì tư vấn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với em qua.
Thân ái và quyết thắng.
----------------------
Mail: Capdienmiennam@gmail.com
Phone: 0911 873 033 (Zalo)
#LeeCable
#Capdien
#diendandung
#Capdiencadivi

----------


## Lee Cable

Hỏi:

Các chế giải thích quy cách dây điện ghi thế này nên hiểu thế nào?
+ CU/XLPE/PVC 3X5x1C-300SQ+5x 1c-300sq 
+ CU/PVC (E) 2x1cx300sq 
+ CU/XLPE/PVC 4X2X1CX120SQ 
Em cảm ơn các Pro.
----------
Trả lời:

Bác nắm các quy cách nhé.

CU: Đồng, C
XLPE: nhựa XLPE, chất chống cháy XLPE, X...
PVC: nhựa PVC, V
1C: 1core, 1 lõi. (2C: 2 lõi,3C: 3 lõi...)
SQ, sq: tiết diện mm2 (300SQ: 300mm2)
E: có thể gọi là Te, Ter, tiếp địa, nối đất.
3X5x1C: cáp 1 core, khối lượng nhân 15=3x5
5x1C: cáp 1 lõi, khối lượng nhân 5

Ví dụ 5x5x5C: cáp 5 core, khối lượng nhân 25=5x5
..........

Mình sẽ giải thích từng mục cho bác nhé.

+ CU/XLPE/PVC 3X5x1C-300SQ+5x 1c-300sq 100 mét
=> 2 loại cáp:

1. CU/XLPE/PVC 3X5x1C-300SQ 100 mét 
2. 5x 1c-300sq 100mét

CU/XLPE/PVC 3X5x1C-300SQ 100 mét => CXV 300: 3x5x100=1500mét
(CXV 300: 1500m)
5x 1c-300sq 100mét => 5x1C/PVC-300sq 100mét => CV 300: 5x100=500 mét 
(CV 300: 500m)


+ CU/PVC (E) 2x1cx300sq 100mét
=> CV 300: 2x100=200 mét Ter
CV 300: 200m Te


+ CU/XLPE/PVC 4X2X1CX120SQ 100 mét
=> CXV 120: 4x2x100=800mét
CXV 120: 800m 

P/S: 1 số kinh nghiệm phân phối cáp Cadivi các bác tham khảo nhé.

----------


## Lee Cable

CÁP TRUNG THẾ 	
Cáp đồng bọc 24KV XLPE/PVC 25mm2. 21 	CX1V 25
Cáp trung thế treo: Cáp trung thế treo CX1V-150 Cadivi được cấu tạo bởi ruột dẫn xoắn đồng tâm không cán ép chặt được xoắn từ các sợi đồng cứng với chiều dày cách điện 5.5mm với nhiệt độ làm việc dài hạn cho phép là 90 độ C.

Thông tin:
Ruột dẫn: đồng
Màn chắn ruột dẫn(lớp bán dẫn trong): bọc bằng vật liệu bán dẫn
Cách điện: XLPE
Vỏ bọc: PVC

Cáp nhôm bọc 24KV AC/XLPE/PVC 50/8nm2	AsXV 50/8
Cáp nhôm lõi thép trung thế..
Mô tả : Cáp trung thế có màn chắn (ruột nhôm lõi thép, cách điện XLPE, có lớp bán ruột dẫn, vỏ PVC) dùng để truyền tải, phân phối điện. Lắp đặt trên không, đi trong thang máng cáp, chôn trực tiếp trong đất hoặc trong ống. Nhiệt độ làm việc dài hạn cho phép đối với cáp là 90ºC



-------------------------------
MR CADIVI - NHỰA BÌNH MINH
📩 Capdienmiennam@gmail.com
☎️ 0902 825 353 (Zalo)
#LeeCable
#Cadivi
#NhuaBinhMinh

----------


## vuongton

cảm ơn sự chia sẻ của bạn

----------

